# Uhc Denials For Code 97014 & 97112



## Shelly9188 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have found that united healthcare will pay on code 97012 but not on 97014.  Also on code 97112 shouldn't need 59 modifier but they won't pay on it without it and I haven't tried billing it with it yet. I was hoping someone would know a solution to these 2 problems.


----------



## hskateball@gmail.com (Sep 18, 2009)

*97014 denials*

Hi!  I just got back some denials on a bunch of  97014's from UHC and I spoke to them about it.  They told me that it was no longer a valid code. I argued the point with them and finally got a supervisor on the line.  (Nick) told me that we have to use a G code, so I have just signed on to look for the codes.  I asked him what G code I needed and he told me he couldn't give me that information!!!!  He told me to go onto UHConline and look for it.  He was such a pleasant person to speak to!!  No wonder I quit UHC.


----------



## hskateball@gmail.com (Sep 20, 2009)

*uhc 97014 denials*

Code G0283 should work on the UHC denials.


----------

